# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems > AD&D 2nd Ed Ravager's AC, errata?

## gnomish dwelf

the barbarian handbook says the natural armor class of ravagers is 9, then it says it changes with level and shows a table where it says that at 1st level its 7... so, is there an errata explaining this?

----------

